# W-lan Empfang besser machen



## gelbfuß (10. Februar 2005)

Halli hallo, ein Kumpel von mir hat ein Powerbook G4. Da er direkt gegenüber der Uni wohnt,  hat er die Möglichkeit zum w-lan. Also funktionieren tuts, jedenfalls jetzt. Ich denk mal daß es witterungsabhängig ist, in wie fern das Netz funktioniert. Die Sache ist nämlich so, daß das Netz mal funktioniert, mal auch wieder nicht und wenn es geht mit ganz vielen verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten. Die Übertragung im Freien soll bis zu 300 m betragen, die Uni ist aber bloß 50 m weg. Nehme an der Access-Point liegt irgendwo drin.
So, wie kann man die ganze Geschichte beschleunigen, bzw. den Empfang ganz billig verbessern. So Richtung Pringles-Antenne etc.? Momentan denkt er über die Anschaffung einer "Verlängerung" namens Airport Express von Apple nach. Die Sache ist relativ teuer und kann evtl., mit Eurer Hilfe, billiger werden.  
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Fuzzlwuzzl


----------



## metalux (10. Februar 2005)

für billige selbstbauantennen gibts hier gute ideen und hilfen. glaube aber nicht, dass es viel an der leistung des wlan empfangs machen wird. da müßte man ehr am sender veränderungen vornehmen. wobei das in deinem fall sicher schwierig ist, da es der ap der uni gehört ...

 mfg jens


----------



## gelbfuß (16. Februar 2005)

Vielen Dank Metalux, hab ihm alles mal so gezeigt, was er damit jetzt anfängt... keine Ahnung. Ist grad am gucken.
und tschüß. 
Komme auch wieder


----------

